# So, did she pop the cork on your champagne bottle New Year's Eve?



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

The standard New Years' Day poll...

Were you one of the lucky dudes whose cork on your champagne bottle got popped by your wife/girlfriend/significant other last evening?


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

Dude, what's up with you?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

